# How much should a 4 month old doe weigh?



## CottonwoodBoerGoats (Jun 7, 2020)

Hello!
Does anyone know how much a 4 month old Boer doe should Weigh? 

(Blanket buying purposes) 
Thanks!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

I’d prefer to see at least 70lbs.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:nod::up:


----------



## Adam Spires (Oct 26, 2020)

I'd say 60-70 pounds. 
I sold a 50/50 Kiko Boer buckling and he weighed 65;pounds (he was 4 months old) and his doeling cousin weighed 69 pounds so she was was bigger than him LOL. I still have her and she looks great so at four months I think they should weigh 60-70 lbs


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

I prefer to see at least 70 lbs. At the moment, I have twin doelings that are almost 40 lbs at 5 weeks old. They have had an awesome ADG of 0.8. They should definitely be pushing 80 at 4 months.


----------



## Adam Spires (Oct 26, 2020)

ALBoerGoats said:


> I prefer to see at least 70 lbs. At the moment, I have twin doelings that are almost 40 lbs at 5 weeks old. They have had an awesome ADG of 0.8. They should definitely be pushing 80 at 4 months.


I'd love to see pictures of your doelings! I bet they look amazing!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Adam Spires said:


> I'd love to see pictures of your doelings! I bet they look amazing!


Here is a picture of one of them from today. She is a keeper! I'm very happy with how they are growing. They were born as a set of triplets so on the smaller side but have blossomed beautifully


----------



## Adam Spires (Oct 26, 2020)

She's stunning! I breed the black headed boers and my 7 month old doe just started looking like yours (LOL) Do you have any feeding tips to help my kids grow a little quicker and look more muscular at a younger age?


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Mine get free choice oat hay and supplemented with alfalfa in the evening. The mom's and babies get free choice access to a 17% textured grain with calf manna and BOSS mixed into it along with a medicated pellet once a day. They also have free choice access to a loose mineral and a salt block. They pretty much have food in front of them 24/7 and I've never had any issues with bloat or overeating. They take their fill and move on. 

The muscular side tends to me more genetic. But there are things you can do to build muscle up. Like feeder placement, walking. Mine have 5 acres that they trek everyday.


----------



## Adam Spires (Oct 26, 2020)

That was so helpful, thank you! I'll definitely try some of the tips you gave me with the kids I hope to take to show next year. My other 7 month old Boer doe was on the 17% textured grain and I gave her some powder on top of that she weighs a solid 120 now. (Her mom is one of the best does in my herd) I planned on taking her to show but with Covid-19 I decided not to. I don't know if you know a lot about Kinder goats but you seem very experienced so I'll ask anyway so I bred my 10 month old 115 lb Kinder doeling to my 130 Boer Buck, do you think the kids will be too large for her to pass?


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Adam Spires said:


> That was so helpful, thank you! I'll definitely try some of the tips you gave me with the kids I hope to take to show next year. My other 7 month old Boer doe was on the 17% textured grain and I gave her some powder on top of that she weighs a solid 120 now. (Her mom is one of the best does in my herd) I planned on taking her to show but with Covid-19 I decided not to. I don't know if you know a lot about Kinder goats but you seem very experienced so I'll ask anyway so I bred my 10 month old 115 lb Kinder doeling to my 130 Boer Buck, do you think the kids will be too large for her to pass?


That just depends on the doe and how her pelvis is built. Baby size also depends on how she is fed during pregnancy. You do not want to overfeed as that increases kid size.

My young, 130 lb does got bred to my 250 lb mature buck and should be just fine.


----------



## Adam Spires (Oct 26, 2020)

Thank you so much! That makes me feel so much better about it! I'll definitely watch her diet during the pregnancy. She's a very wide doeling and very large compared to her mother so that's why I gave her the go ahead to breed. She started making her bag a few days ago, which I thought was odd, considering she isn't due until Jan.13th but it's really small but it's definitely filling. But thank you so much again!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Adam Spires said:


> Thank you so much! That makes me feel so much better about it! I'll definitely watch her diet during the pregnancy. She's a very wide doeling and very large compared to her mother so that's why I gave her the go ahead to breed. She started making her bag a few days ago, which I thought was odd, considering she isn't due until Jan.13th but it's really small but it's definitely filling. But thank you so much again!


You're welcome! So far this year, all my does have started bagging up 6-8 weeks ahead and I have exact due dates on them.


----------



## Adam Spires (Oct 26, 2020)

ALBoerGoats said:


> You're welcome! So far this year, all my does have started bagging up 6-8 weeks ahead and I have exact due dates on them.


Its so exciting isn't it!? I can't wait for my 2021 kids. Hope you have a great kidding season too!


----------

